# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  мои работы -слайд-шоу

## Benya_78

А я, оказавшись в среде творческих людей, осмелюсь выложить свои работы. Все началось когда моему мужу, военному дирижеру поставили задачу смастерить видео ряд к торжественному концерту посвященному выводу советских войск с Афгана... дали минусовку и пошло поехало, надо было включать фантазию. Ну а потом дальше.. все военные тематики это для торжественных мероприятий в Генеральном штабе. Ну и для своих любимых я тоже чудю :smile: вижу что им очень приятно получать такие подарки от меня. Всех приглашаю перейти по ссылке и посмотреть мои работы.Спасибо.
http://video.mail.ru/mail/strategia_78/65

----------


## похестакес

> Всех приглашаю перейти по ссылке и посмотреть мои работы.


Посмотрела ролик для Татьяны Бортко, очень впечатлило. Классно. Это в Прошоу сделано?

----------


## Benya_78

> Посмотрела ролик для Татьяны Бортко, очень впечатлило. Классно. Это в Прошоу сделано?


спасибо, да я все делаю в Producer

----------


## Svetius

*Benya_78*,
 Впечатляет. Спасибо. :flower:

----------


## j0uv

Забрел в тему видео, походил-посмотрел и решил высказаться здесь.
Основными камнями преткновения в подавляющем большинстве слайд-шоу (в общем) являются черные края за фотографиями. Здесь это тоже имеет место быть. неискушенным оно конечно не важно, но меня, например, это очень раздражает и в своих работах никогда такого не допускаю. Видел кадры т.н. "картинка в картинке" - так почему бы не сделать так: фотография, которая показываем пусть остается как есть и ее же продублировать на задний план и увеличить до заполнения экрана. Можно задать анимацию в другую сторону. Чтобы не "пикселила" применить фильтр "blur" (размытие. лучше гаусовское на 7 едениц) - вот тогда будет гораздо интереснее.
Ну и конкретные рекомедации:
1) во многих местах идет тактовое несовпадение фото и звука. Если подогнать - ПРОВЕРЕНО "Цеплять" будет еще больше!
2) Попробуйте провести цветокоррекцию фотокадров. Временами можно получить очень интересные результаты.

Удачи в покорениях новых вершин монтажа!

----------


## overload

Молодичичка. Сделано в ПроШоу, я вижу.
Есть пара замечаний...
В ПроШоу есть возможность под фотки фон подкладывать. Если фоты тёмные, то фон лучше сделать светлым (небо, например), если светлые - то тёмный.
И переходы.
Вы знаете, как там переходы сделать только такие, которые Вам нравятся? А не random, не "как программа захочет"?
Ибо есть такие переходы, которые... лучше бы не есть.
А в общем и целом - молодец, человечек! Мне очень понравилось. Будет время - все работы Ваши пересмотрю.
Все с чего-то начинали. ПроШоу - тоже начало, и неплохое. У меня стоит последняя версия, там даже видео можно впихивать на подклад.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Кроме Movie Maker что ещё есть, где можно производить такие операции.


Это можно делать в ПродьюсерШоу. Программу можно скачать здесь.ProShowProducer40.2549.rar
Программа простая, но интересная. Все предыдущие шоу сделаны в ней.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> Как вытянуть формат фото, чтобы оно было во весь экран. Хочу слайд сделать из разных по размеру.


Все это можно сделать все в том же продьюсере

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Лев*,
А вы к ведущим в кинозал заходите. Там много работ  сделанных в Прошоу показано.  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=75784&page=240

А ещё на кухню в мой уголочек http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131151

Всем буду рада!  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Benya_78*,
Обязательно посмотрю твои работы!  :Ok:

----------


## j0uv

ПроШоу Продюсер не юзал и в глаза не видел. Анимацию и монтаж предпочитаю делать в более "тяжеловесных" программах.

----------


## yozhik67

> Дай ссылку на А. Р.


Наберите в поиске Adobe Premiere Pro и будет Вам счастье:tongue:
Правда там в основном Trial-версии, поэтому лучше купить:frown:

----------


## Лев

*yozhik67*,
 ...и на этом спасибо, так я и знал:smile:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Лев*,
 Я не думаю, что для того, чтобы создавать слайд-шоу вам нужно искать АР. Проще все же разобраться с Продьюсером. К слову сказать - там все очень просто. Было бы желание. По крайней мере - намного проще АР

----------


## yozhik67

А если по делу, то (на мой взгляд) движущиеся фото, футажи, разнообразные переходы хороши в 3-минутных роликах. В более длинных это будет утомлять глаза и раздражать. Поскольку для себя делаю -надцатиминутные слайд-шоу, то лучшим переходом считаю Cross Dissolve, титры и всякие рамочки обычно только вначале, как заставку. Вот! Извините, если что.

----------


## Лев

Улыбнитесь:smile: - не совсем слайдшоу, но...
http://ligo98.narod.ru/drug.html

----------


## Mazaykina

Тему почистила. Флуд в корзине, информативные посты здесь.

----------


## Edgars

на мой взгляд 80% успеха сделанного клипа - это подобранная тематическая песня....а остальное уже зависит от самого мастера....как известно двух одинаковых людей не бывает......поэтому каждый клип будет не повторим...особенно для того кому данный клип сделан....

----------


## Benya_78

> Забрел в тему видео, походил-посмотрел и решил высказаться здесь.
> Основными камнями преткновения в подавляющем большинстве слайд-шоу (в общем) являются черные края за фотографиями. Здесь это тоже имеет место быть. неискушенным оно конечно не важно, но меня, например, это очень раздражает и в своих работах никогда такого не допускаю. Видел кадры т.н. "картинка в картинке" - так почему бы не сделать так: фотография, которая показываем пусть остается как есть и ее же продублировать на задний план и увеличить до заполнения экрана. Можно задать анимацию в другую сторону. Чтобы не "пикселила" применить фильтр "blur" (размытие. лучше гаусовское на 7 едениц) - вот тогда будет гораздо интереснее.
> Ну и конкретные рекомедации:
> 1) во многих местах идет тактовое несовпадение фото и звука. Если подогнать - ПРОВЕРЕНО "Цеплять" будет еще больше!
> 2) Попробуйте провести цветокоррекцию фотокадров. Временами можно получить очень интересные результаты.
> 
> Удачи в покорениях новых вершин монтажа!


 Спасибо большое за критику, советы и рекомендации! буду стараться стремиться к совершенству! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Я еще чукча! мне нужно всему учиться! :Aga:

----------


## Benya_78

Ребята подскажите как можно в ПРошоу создать стили  свои, хочется зимнюю новогоднюю тематику, возможно ли это вообще. Можно ли этому научиться?

----------


## Benya_78

посмотрите пожалуйста как вариант вот ссылка http://katerinaart.ru/?p=601,  как бы так сделать.... очень хочется научиться

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Benya_78*, 
Вот здесь есть уроки. Может быть они помогут?
http://katerinaart.ru/

----------


## Benya_78

спасибо большое за ссылочку, буду учиться!

----------


## Ирина Матвейчук

Benya_78 посмотрела ролик, ві супер, талант!

----------


## Ирина Матвейчук

> *Benya_78*, 
> Вот здесь есть уроки. Может быть они помогут?
> http://katerinaart.ru/


Постараюсь понять как єто делается! спасибо!!

----------


## Benya_78

спасибо за комплимент, я может и делаю это не по правилам, многому нужно учиться, но делаю это от души, музыка для меня имеет самое главное место в этом деле, она дает мне толчок

----------


## Зулия Маркелова

я не волшебник .я еще только учусь Делаем слайд шоу для своих родных.Очень интересно!! :Yes4:

----------


## sofi stone

> *Benya_78*, 
> Вот здесь есть уроки. Может быть они помогут?
> http://katerinaart.ru/


Спасибо за ссылку, буду учиться))))))

----------

